# What the Eye Doctor Said



## debodun (Jul 19, 2022)

The good news - my retina is 100% re-attached.

The bad news - it sill has a tear. The doctor said sometimes they resolve by themselves, but if mine doesn't - it's another operation. I have to go back for a follow-up in early September.


----------



## Bella (Jul 19, 2022)

Let's hope for the best and that the tear resolves itself.


----------



## debodun (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jul 19, 2022)

Your eye looks pretty good, debs, despite being red around the edges and a little bloodshot. How does it feel?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 19, 2022)

Bella said:


> Your eye looks pretty good, debs, despite being a little bloodshot. How does it feel?


It does. And that redness is blood healing and taking care of your eyeball.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 19, 2022)

debodun said:


> The good news - my retina is 100% re-attached.
> 
> The bad news - it sill has a tear. The doctor said sometimes they resolve by themselves, but if mine doesn't - it's another operation. I have to go back for a follow-up in early September.


Yeah!  ... good news....  yes....

and it will heal "as usual" in three weeks unless something is done or happens to prevent it.


----------



## debodun (Jul 19, 2022)

Bella said:


> How does it feel?


Sore, especially in the outer corner, but the doctor said that's because of the stitches which will eventually be absorbed.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 19, 2022)

debodun said:


> Sore, especially in the outer corner, but the doctor said that's because of the stitches which will eventually be absorbed.


Footnote;    A patient still felt sore a couple months after surgery and went back to find out what was wrong.
Found out the "dissolvable staples/stitches"  weren't used - a permanent staple/stitch had been used by mistake !


----------



## Lee (Jul 19, 2022)

Deb, keep us posted, I have been told that people who are nearsighted are more prone to this.


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2022)

Four weeks post-op. Looks about the same as last week, maybe a little more redness. Still sore and vision blurry and distorted. I have to type very slowly and still have to make many corrections.


----------



## Bella (Jul 26, 2022)

Hang in there, debs! It'll take some time but you'll come around. {{{{Big Hugs!}}}


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 26, 2022)

debodun said:


> Four weeks post-op. Looks about the same as last week, maybe a little more redness. Still sore and vision blurry and distorted. I have to type very slowly and still have to make many corrections.
> 
> View attachment 231307


What does your doctor say about this?


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2022)

I saw him last week. He said to come and see him again on September 5th. I can never get straight, direct answers from most doctors. He's been very aloof since I used medical words like scotoma and metamorphopsia. He threw his pencil against his clipboard and said, "Where did you ever hear those words?" Do they think they have a monopoly on medical terminology?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 26, 2022)

debodun said:


> I saw him last week. He said to come and see him again on September 5th. I can never get straight, direct answers from most doctors. He's been very aloof since I used medical words like scotoma and metamorphopsia. He threw his pencil against his clipboard and said, "Where did you ever hear those words?" Do they think they have a monopoly om medical terminology?


I'd call and ask for an earlier appt. If they don't have one, tell them to schedule you if someone cancels their appt.

I think your head'n-arse narcissist god-complex doctor should look at your eyes, just to make sure they're healing as well as they should.

It really bugs me when doctors feel threatened by patients who know medical terms. It's not like they're classified secrets.


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2022)

I did ask to let me know if there was a cancellation. The receptionist just gave me a Mona Lisa smile and said, "We NEVER have any.", which I find difficult to believe. They are now booked up through October. What bugs me is they don't have a patient portal or even an email contact on their Web site. Only a landline phone and FAX number.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 26, 2022)

debodun said:


> I did ask to let me know if there was a cancellation. The receptionist just gave me a Mona Lisa smile and said, "We NEVER have any.", which I find difficult to believe. They are now booked up through October. What bugs me is they don't have a patient portal or even an email contact on their Web site. Only a landline phone and FAX number.


This doctor is an ophthalmologist, yes? I saw an ophthalmologist recently and she was pretty disrespectful; acted like I wasn't even there and my eyeballs just walked in on their own. She clicked her tongue every time I asked a question, and then gave me the quick answer-for-dummies so she could get back to what _real_ ophthalmologists do, which is poking at your eye four different ways.


----------



## Bella (Jul 26, 2022)

debodun said:


> I saw him last week. He said to come and see him again on September 5th. I can never get straight, direct answers from most doctors. He's been very aloof since I used medical words like scotoma and metamorphopsia. *He threw his pencil against his clipboard and said, "Where did you ever hear those words?" Do they think they have a monopoly on medical terminology?*


I'll say it... what an a**hole! 


debodun said:


> I did ask to let me know if there was a cancellation. *The receptionist just gave me a Mona Lisa smile and said, "We NEVER have any."*, which I find difficult to believe. They are now booked up through October. *What bugs me is they don't have a patient portal or even an email contact on their Web site. Only a landline phone and FAX number.*


It seems that their inaccessibility is because they don't want to engage the patient or don't want to be bothered answering their questions and/or addressing their concerns. In addition to being unbelievably condescending, at this point, they have you between a rock and a hard place. You're vulnerable and they know it. I'm sorry they're treating you this way, debs. It's inexcusable. It's probably too late and too inconvenient to find another doctor. If you need to have another surgery for some reason, please find another doctor.

You're a lot more tolerant than I would be. I've ditched condescending doctors and also gone elsewhere because of the crappy attitude of the staff. Just because they have a medical degree doesn't mean they're God, although a lot of them act like it. Unfortunately, we're often treated like commodities instead of people.

Bella


----------



## Nathan (Jul 26, 2022)

[QUOTE="debodun said:


> Four weeks post-op. Looks about the same as last week, maybe a little more redness. Still sore and vision blurry and distorted. I have to type very slowly and still have to make many corrections.
> View attachment 231307



@debodun , I'm surprised by there still being so much redness still after 3-4 weeks, looks inflamed a bit.       My wife just had a cataract surgery a couple weeks ago, and there was never any redness.


----------



## Jules (Jul 26, 2022)

It seems that ophthalmologists are the most arrogant of doctors.  I have 3 specialists, two of whom are downright rude.  No choice.  The system is overloaded.  



Nathan said:


> @debodun , I'm surprised by there still being so much redness still after 3-4 weeks, looks inflamed a bit.       My wife just had a cataract surgery a couple weeks ago, and there was never any redness.


This was a vitrectomy, much more invasive than cataract surgery.  

Based on my experience, I had 5 surgeries in 6 months, my eye was red for weeks.  

Deb’s eye is opening more between week 3 and 4.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 27, 2022)

My doctor is the most popular doctor at the clinic that I use.  And he does not have cancellations.  He is always there except for the month of June.  He takes the entire month to visit relatives in India.  Other than that he is always there even on Saturday mornings.  I have been seeing him for close to 20 years and try not to see anyone else.  I am known as one of his 'established" patients and he always gets in touch with me via the patient portal or by phone.  I feel very blessed to have met him and that I have access to him.


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2022)

Nathan said:


> @debodun , I'm surprised by there still being so much redness still after 3-4 weeks, looks inflamed a bit.       My wife just had a cataract surgery a couple weeks ago, and there was never any redness.


Cataract is an entirely different procedure from retinal detachment surgery. I had both eyes done for cataracts and didn't have any problems afterwards.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 27, 2022)

fwiw,  I use inexpensive coconut oil for the eyes, ears, nose, throat, lips, gums,  fingers, arms, anywhere there is an "ow",  and so far for twenty years plus it has always worked.


----------



## Jules (Jul 27, 2022)

@debodun, did any of the doctors give you a printed page with an Amsler Grid?  My optometrist gave me a couple and said to check each eye regularly to see if the lines are becoming distorted.  You can find it online and print it out to see if you notice any changes.

At my very first operation I was warned that a distorted shape may be very possible.  That happened to me and my friend. I don’t know if there’s any way to deal with it.


----------



## debodun (Jul 28, 2022)

He didn't give me an Amsler grid, but they had pads of them in the waiting rooms. I did tell him my vision was still blurry and distorted and that I had looked at those grids. He didn't seem too concerned.


----------



## debodun (Aug 2, 2022)

Five weeks post-op, and yes, it's as sore as it looks. The retinal specialist said that's where the stitches are and they will eventually be absorbed, but he didn't say how long that would take.


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2022)

I joined a RD group on Facebook. When I posted the above photo, I receive this response from another member (I have blotted out his/her name for privacy):


Jeepers...it's a group for member to share information and photos of their experiences. If he/she is that squeamish, maybe they shouldn't belong to this group.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 4, 2022)

I did not like seeing the picture either.  Color me squeamish.


----------



## Jules (Aug 4, 2022)

debodun said:


> Jeepers...it's a group for member to share information and photos of their experiences. If he/she is that squeamish, maybe they shouldn't belong to this group.


Wow.  I agree that it‘s a strange response.  I’ve seen so many much worse photos!!

It’s really frustrating that your RS doesn’t have any suggestions about your discomfort.


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2022)

I thought I was on the road to recovery, but yesterday afteroon, I lost vision in that eye again. My retina probably detached again. It WOULD be on the weekend. I am very disappointed in the facility that handled my case. They are very dismissive.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 7, 2022)

debodun said:


> I thought I was on the road to recovery, buy yesterday afteroon, I lost vision in that eye again. My retina probably detached again. It WOULD be on the weekend. I am very disappointed in the facility that handled my case. They are very dismissive.


I so feel for you Deb…….hope the positive appears very soon……you must be so frustrated and fed up.
Please take care.


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2022)

I am trying to decide whether to go back to the same practice that did the surgery or seek a different doctor. I've found most doctors won't contradict or offer anything else that what a previous doctor has said. Go figure on that "second opinion" suggestion you hear about.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 7, 2022)

(((Deb!))) What terrible news!  I offer no advice, just best wishes.


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2022)

I thought I had an appointment set up with a much closer ophthalmologist. The appointment clerk asked that my medical records me FAXed to them. I thought I'd have a fight on my hands to get those documents sent, but they apparently were sent because I received a call from the new doctor's office saying that my condition was "beyond the scope of his practice." I guess even ophthalmologists are specialists in that field. Maybe some just handle cataracts, diabetic retinopathy or glaucoma and not detachments.


----------



## Jules (Aug 8, 2022)

You’ll need a retinal surgeon ASAP.  I’d go back to the original guy if that’s the only person in your area.  Maybe if you go to ER they can link you to someone else, but you’re on short timeframe.  You could try calling a university and asking if they know someone in your area.


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2022)

I had a consultation this morning with an ophthalmologist much closer. He confirmed what I feared - my retina has re-detached. The only advice he gave me was to follow up with the doctors I originally had. I have another appt. tomorrow morning.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 9, 2022)

debodun said:


> I had a consultation this morning with an ophthalmologist much closer. He confirmed what I feared - my retina has re-detached. The only advice he gave me was to follow up with the doctors I originally had. I have another appt. tomorrow morning.


I certainly hope this time around, it will be fixed permanently


----------



## Kaila (Aug 9, 2022)

Very sorry about these difficulties, Deb.


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2022)

Pinky said:


> I certainly hope this time around, it will be fixed permanently


I don't know why it wasn't in the first place!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 9, 2022)

debodun said:


> I don't know why it wasn't in the first place!


They'd better not be charging you anything this time around!


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2022)

Pinky said:


> They'd better not be charging you anything this time around!


Wanna bet? Doctors, like attorneys, charge for EVERYTHING!

When I told the doctor I saw today that the surgeon that actually did the procedure wasn't with that group anymore, he actually looked him up on Google.


----------



## win231 (Aug 9, 2022)

debodun said:


> I am trying to decide whether to go back to the same practice that did the surgery or seek a different doctor. I've found most doctors won't contradict or offer anything else that what a previous doctor has said. Go figure on that "second opinion" suggestion you hear about.


^^^^ Quite true.  People think they're getting a second opinion, when all they're getting is a tape recording of their first opinion.
My dad wanted a second opinion.  I took him to the second doctor.  The first question he asked was, "Who is your other doctor?"
I asked, "Why would you need to know that?  We want an unbiased second opinion.  He found out who my dad's first doctor was, anyway & sent us a letter, basically agreeing with the first doctor - along with a bill for $2,000.00 for his "Second Opinion."


----------



## Jules (Aug 9, 2022)

Deb, have you checked the FB group to see if anyone there knows for a nearby retinal surgeon. 

You have a very short window to get a retinal detachment repaired.  I’m surprised today’s Opthamologist didn’t give you a direct referral to someone himself for today.


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2022)

He did. He said to go back to the group that I saw first.


----------



## Jules (Aug 9, 2022)

debodun said:


> He did. He said to go back to the group that I saw first.


That’s a suggestion.  I meant an actual referral where he calls the other doctor/group and says that you need to be seen immediately and talks with the RS.  He should have done that, IMO.


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2022)

I am at a loss to explain doctor behavior. Like when the other doctor said there was a tear and didn't take any steps to rectify it, just "Let's wait and see what happens" approach.

I have a feeling my retina is like an old piece of rotten cloth. You try to sew a tear back together and it just tears again.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 9, 2022)

Are you driving yourself around deb?


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2022)

So far, yes. But for tomorrow, I am sure they will dilate the pupils in both eyes and with already compromised vision, I've asked one of the ladies from church to take me. She had to cancel a dental appointment and they couldn't give her another until December. I feel like such a burden to people, but she DID offer when she took me the first time.


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2022)

What struck me as odd today is when I arrived at the ophthalmoligist's, the receptionist wouldn't let me wear my own COVID mask. I had to put on one of theirs.


----------



## MountainRa (Aug 9, 2022)

So sorry you are having such difficulty with your doctor. I have glaucoma and have had numerous eye surgeries, including cataract surgery. I’ve also had emergency eye surgery where time was of the essence.
 I’ve never encountered this type of attitude you’re having with your dr.  I find it alarming and hope you get help.
Makes me very thankful for my glaucoma specialist. All the doctors in his practice are excellent.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 9, 2022)

debodun said:


> What struck me as odd today is when I arrived at the ophthalmoligist's, the receptionist wouldn't let me wear my own COVID mask. I had to put on one of theirs.


They did that when hubs went to his eye doctor.


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2022)

Grrrrr. I' am really miffed (more than miffed but the word I would use would probably get me kicked off this board). I thought I had the appointment all set for tomorrow and they've called me back three times to re-schedule for either the time or doctor. It's like they don't know where their doctors will be at any given time. Like playing musical physicians! I am waiting for another call which I hope doesn't come after the last exchange. 

The last time I was there it took almost 2 and a half hours from when my appoint time was until I saw the doctor.


----------



## Knight (Aug 9, 2022)

When in pain & your doctor can't see you or reschedules that's what hospital emergency rooms are for.


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2022)

I misspoke when I said my retina had a postoperative tear. The doctor I saw today said it wasn't a tear but a hole. My current problem was that my eye "went crazy" forming scar tissue and it was that which caused my retina to detach. It will require another surgery to try to correct it and the doctor I saw today said each succeeding procedure lowers the chances of ever getting my vision back since she will have to remove a lot of retinal tissue and try to re-attache what's left. But you don't know unless you try and even if they can't succeed, I am no worse off from a visual standpoint.


----------



## Senenity (Aug 10, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Bella (Aug 10, 2022)

Debs, I'm so sorry this is happening to you. It's frustrating and beyond upsetting. I wish you didn't have to go through surgery again.  I'm hoping for a better outcome this time around.

@Senenity - Debs has followed the doctor's instructions as to post-op care. She's been as careful as one can be and she's been through a lot. It's not her fault that the eye surgery didn't turn out as it should have. You obviously didn't see this thread. > https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/eye-floaters.72216/

Bella


----------



## Jules (Aug 10, 2022)

I’m glad you got in to see a RS today.  Have they scheduled you?  Darn stressful, some of us have eyes that are just more fragile than others.


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2022)

Surgery scheduled for next Tuesday, Aug 16. Have to call for exact time the day before.


----------



## Senenity (Aug 10, 2022)

Bella said:


> Debs, I'm so sorry this is happening to you. It's frustrating and beyond upsetting. I wish you didn't have to go through surgery again.  I'm hoping for a better outcome this time around.
> 
> @Senenity - Debs has followed the doctor's instructions as to post-op care. She's been as careful as one can be and she's been through a lot. It's not her fault that the eye surgery didn't turn out as it should have. You obviously didn't see this thread. > https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/eye-floaters.72216/
> 
> Bella


Tks Bella, i noticed  Debs post after the fact.  I meant to say something  to that effect but got sidetracked,  appreciate you filled in with some nice sentiments. 
The pictures scared me.  Hence my quick post which i deleted.
Debs, hope all goes well with your appointments n your eyes heal quick.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2022)

I am glad you got in with this doctor and will have the next surgery on Tuesday, @debodun


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2022)

This is the upcoming scheduled procedure:​PARS PLANA VITRECTOMY,  MEMBRANE PEEL, SILICONE OIL VERSUS GAS FLUID EXCHANGE, ENDOLASER, POSSIBLE RETINECTOMY-LEFT EYE​


----------

